# Masterbuilt Duel Pro - My first couple of weeks



## jvr06 (Feb 25, 2013)

Just got this unit as my first smoker last week. Put it together and seasoned it. Found out like most others during the seasoning process that the chip tray leads to quick fires because of the holes but it sure got a good seasoning though. I ended up buying a cast iron skillet at WalMart for about $12. I also picked up another pan to act as my water pan since I read a few reviews the one that comes with it was too small. Spent about $10 in the grocery store.

My first smoke was a boston butt, went well and I finished it in the oven after it hit about 170. It was getting late and I had to bring it inside. Came out great. This past weekend I smoked a whole chicken. Read some stuff and had the temperature around 320. I pulled it too early even though my  thermometer was reading done, just too much pink and I saw some red juices still so I finished that off in the oven to play it safe. Still, came out good but would have liked the skin to be crispier. Next time I think I'll just fire up the grill to crisp afterwards or put it in the oven on broil to crisp it up a bit.

What I noticed from the first smoke is that the door wasn't sealed properly so I went out and got a roll of oven sealer and went around the door. Huge difference when I did my second smoke, much more efficient. Purchased the dual probe RediCheck as I seen most have something they're using and that's a no brainer.

I've posted some pics below for your enjoyment

This was before I sealed the door.













IMG_0189.JPG



__ jvr06
__ Feb 25, 2013






sealed the door and now smoke come out back vent only













IMG_0212.JPG



__ jvr06
__ Feb 25, 2013






Cast iron skillet for chip box, water pan and probes purchased additionally. 













IMG_0211.JPG



__ jvr06
__ Feb 25, 2013






my first butt, 170 in the smoker and finished it in the oven













IMG_0192.JPG



__ jvr06
__ Feb 25, 2013


















IMG_0193.JPG



__ jvr06
__ Feb 25, 2013






my first whole chicken













IMG_0208.JPG



__ jvr06
__ Feb 25, 2013


















IMG_0214.JPG



__ jvr06
__ Feb 25, 2013






View media item 203787


----------



## smokingjoejoe (Sep 15, 2013)

Wow. Looking good. I too am looking for this one! Curious if the amnts would be ok in it?


----------



## cathouse (Sep 16, 2013)

I've had the masterbuilt dual fuel 2 door model since May 2013.

I've got to tell you...it makes smoking great meats very easy and thus enjoyable.

Yes, I do admit feeling a bit wimpy using gas vs charcoal or wood, but so be it.

When I cook pulled pork or ribs everything is eaten or saved for future use.

At some point, I'd love to try wood burning, or a pellet burner, but for the money ($179), you can't go wrong.

Also, I'm very impressed with how little propane I've used.  On one 20 pound tank, I did spare ribs 5 or 6 times at 5 to 6 hours each, plus 5 or 6 pork shoulders (butts) at 10 to 12 hours each.  Not too shabby for $15 worth of propane!

I've not done the door seal like others, but I do use the cast iron skillet for wood chips & chunks, and I sacrificed the bottom shelf to hold a more substantial water pan. 

Also, I had a problem with my original door, so I contacted Masterbuilt and they sent me another one fedex in 3 days.

I don't think I could ask for any more.

Happy Smokin!


----------



## martyb (Sep 29, 2013)

What size of a skillet did you buy?  I'm getting ready to mod mine also.


----------



## thatcho (Sep 29, 2013)

I have read other posts on the forum and sounds like a trip to wal mart for a 8 inch cast iron skillet is the  basic mod. i go thru helluva lot of chips.


----------



## cathouse (Sep 29, 2013)

Thatcho is correct...8 inch pan is what I use....my wife found one for me at a garage sale.  I just set mine on top of the supplied chip pan.  I'm thinking about rigging up something that will allow me to get rid of their chip pan completely.

Happy Smokin!


----------



## nigeless (Oct 13, 2014)

Brake drum would work


----------



## gary s (Oct 17, 2014)

Nice


----------



## worktogthr (Oct 17, 2014)

Another thing that works is a small charcoal grate like the one I stole from my smokey joe that I don't use much.  Just lay that where the stock tray would sit and sit the cast iron skillet on top of it.


----------



## worktogthr (Oct 17, 2014)

false


----------



## worktogthr (Oct 17, 2014)

I use the charcoal grate from my weber smokey  joe.  Just lay it where the stock chip tray would go and sit the cast iron skillet on top of it


----------

